

Javascript Parallax effect (hover over the header) - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/

======
wayne
Wow, neat! Hadn't seen this before.

This is implemented with jParallax, a jQuery plugin:
<http://webdev.stephband.info/parallax.html>

A few pretty demos:
[http://webdev.stephband.info/parallax_demos_stalkbuttons.htm...](http://webdev.stephband.info/parallax_demos_stalkbuttons.html)

------
brett
That's sweet. I pretty much felt required to waste some time adding a js
easter egg to our blog.

~~~
Hexstream
Does it also support the BurnTheCPU feature?

Is there not a way to do something like this without burning the CPU?

